# C# über USB wie mit SerialPort kommunizieren



## Tech-Essen (11. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
ich möchte über USB mit einer eigenen Platine kommunizieren. Für den Teil auf der Platine nutze ich ein spezielles IC, aber wie mache es, dass ich, wie über den Serial Port, Befehle senden / empfangen kann. 

Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------

